# LumensFactory IMR bulb configuration options guide/chart:



## mdocod (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a quick and dirty run-down of all the new IMR bulbs from LF and the battery/host/switch options that could be used. I've thrown in my own commentary in each area. This should help get the ball rolling and get a lot of questions answered. 

*For more in-depth information about the cell types mentioned here, please refer to the following threads:*

Rechargeable Options for popular flashlights

LuxLuthor's safe chemistry shootout

LuxLuthor's Li-Ion Categories

------------------

*This thread is designed to be more of a quick reference dedicated to the new IMR series of lamps from LumensFactory. For a more complete listing of compatability options please refer to this thread:*

MDs li-ion/incan guide


------------------

Before I say anything further, Lets make sure we have this important distinction pointed out. I am going to point out configuration options I believe to be safe and reasonable when used with certain precautions, some of my suggested configuration options are not approved by LumensFactory and should be used at your own risk. LumensFactory will maintain that the IMR series lamps MUST be used with IMR (LiMn) chemistry cells, and twisty ONLY switches. If you assemble a configuration that is not LF approved and have problems, it would not be fair to LF for you to go wining to them, you may however wine to me if you'd like, but I won't be doing anything about it, :nana: 

------------------

Considering that these lamps are specifically designed with LiMn cells in mind, the best possible performance, especially on those higher current ones, is going to be on 18650 size LiMn cells. Switching to LiCo chemistry will reduce the output slightly of any of these options, but in some cases, a protected LiCo cell may be preferred to gain some runtime. 

------------------

IMR-E2 - 7.2V, 2A, 20 hours life, 3325K

*LiMn (IMR) Options:*
2x16340 (Only source: AW IMR16340)
2x17500 (cell size not available yet!)
2x18500 (Only Source: AW IMR18500)
2x17670 (cell size not available yet)
2x18650 (AW IMR18650 or they can be manually removed from certain tool packs)

*Protected LiCo options (most protected cells in these sizes should light this up without a problem)*
2x18500 (untested but should work fine)
2x17670 (untested but should work fine)
2x18650 (untested but should work fine)

*Hosts:*
E2E/E2D and equivalents will only work with the 2x16340 option listed.
There have been various E series compatible bodies made over the years by Leef, FM, Aleph, and probably more. You'll need to have an after-market body of the appropriate size to use any of the 2x17500 and larger configuration options.

*Switches:*
push/twist switches are going to be more reliable here but "clicky" style switches should work provided you don't use them for continuous runs. The increased internal resistance of the "clicky" style switch could cause a heat build-up that could permanently destroy the switch if left on for more than a couple/few minutes. You've been warned!

*Comments:*
My belief here is that the bulb has been designed to run optimally on a pair of 16340 size IMR cells, with that in mind, using larger cell sizes may reduce bulb life below an ideal minimum, this should be considered speculation at this time until confirmed.
The E series don't have much girth or room to move much heat. Configurations can get too hot to hold in a few minutes. Please use caution and keep your Li-Ion cells under 140F. 

------------------

IMR-9 - 7V, 2.4A, 25 hours life, 3325K

*LiMn (IMR) Options:*
2x16340 (Only source: AW IMR16340)
2x17500 (cell size not available yet!)
2x18500 (Only Source: AW IMR18500)
2x17670 (cell size not available yet)
2x18650 (AW IMR18650 or they can be manually removed from certain tool packs)
2x26650 (must be manually removed from certain power tool packs)

*Protected LiCo options (most modern protected cells designed for flashlight applications should work)*
2x18500
2x17670
2x18650
2x "AW C" 

*Hosts:*
18mm bodies are available from FM/Leef/Nite and probably other sources out there. Stock SF bodies will not fit the 18mm cells. The IMR-9 is a standard D26 size lamp, so it will fit in "C/P" series SF bezels. For more information about host options please refer to the complete li-ion/incan guide linked above. For "AW C" cells or other 26mm diameter cell options, check out Leef and FMs "big" body options out there, as that's the only way to do it. 

*Switches:*
I personally don't see there being a major issue with this lamp for most of the clicky switches, but do be aware that the Z59 and other forward clickers are prone to having higher than ideal resistance, which, if run for extended periods of time, could very well heat up to the point of permanently damaging the switch, the same warning could be assumed for anyone running a SF HOLA lamp, as the SF HOLA lamps in the C/M series actually draw slightly more current than the IMR-9. The use of an after-market switch or a standard push/twist (Z41 or equivalent) switch may be best for reliability. 

*Comments:*
This lamp should be a nice all around alternative to the EO-9 and P91s out there. It may be important to limit continuous runs so as not to overheat the batteries! If it's too hot to hold it's too hot for the cells!

------------------

IMR-M3 - 7V, 2.4A, 25 hours life, 3325K

*LiMn (IMR) Options:*
2x16340 (Only source: AW IMR16340)
2x17500 (cell size not available yet!)
2x18500 (Only Source: AW IMR18500)
2x17670 (cell size not available yet)
2x18650 (AW IMR18650 or they can be manually removed from certain tool packs)
2x26650 (must be manually removed from certain power tool packs)

*Protected LiCo options (most modern protected cells designed for flashlight applications should work)*
2x18500
2x17670
2x18650
2x "AW C"

*Hosts:*
You'll need to use the Z46 (M3 head) on body sizes that match with cells listed above as being compatible. Leef offers some M-head bodies that would be ideal for these builds, but C to M series adapters are available on and off, and would work on any C compatible body that accommodates a cell configuration listed above. For "AW C" cells or other 26mm diameter cell options, check out Leef and FMs "big" body options out there, as that's the only way to do it, remember it will need a Z46 attached! M4's and M6's with the Z46 are also good options here, (2x18650 adapter for M6 required). 

*Switches:*
I personally don't see there being a major issue with this lamp for most of the clicky switches, but do be aware that the Z59 and other forward clickers are prone to having higher than ideal resistance, which, if run for extended periods of time, could very well heat up to the point of permanently damaging the switch, the same warning could be assumed for anyone running a SF HOLA lamp, as the SF HOLA lamps in the C/M series actually draw slightly more current than the IMR-9. The use of an after-market switch or a standard push/twist (Z41 or equivalent) switch may be best for reliability. 

*Comments:*
Definitely need to see 17500 size LiMn (IMR) cells for this lamp to have a more viable "niche" in the world. As it stands currently, the only way to run this lamp in an M3, would be to run a pair of IMR16340s, and waste valuable space with a "dummy" CR123 cell in there. I think a logical offering in this lineup would have been a "10.8V 700L" style lamp for use with 3xIMR16340s in a stock M3. 


------------

IMR-M3T - 7V, 3.4A, 25 hours life, 3350K

*LiMn (IMR) Options:*
2x16340 (Only source: AW IMR16340)
2x17500 (cell size not available yet!)
2x18500 (Only Source: AW IMR18500)
2x17670 (cell size not available yet)
2x18650 (AW IMR18650 or they can be manually removed from certain tool packs)
2x26650 (must be manually removed from certain power tool packs)

*Protected LiCo options (AWs are probably the only protected cells that are going to fire up this lamp)*
2x18650
2x "AW C"

*Hosts:*
This bulb will fit in most of the full size SF turboheads, that includes the turboheads included with the KT1, KT2, KT4, M3T, M4, and M6. Many older 3" Turboheads from SF may also fit this lamp. You'll need to mate a body that meets a recommended and available cell size above to a turbo-head (taking special note of C or M style threads required). AW "C" and other 26m, body options are occasionally available through FM and Leef and possible others. A neat little pocket rocket options is a KT2 on a 6P/Z2/C2 and a pair of IMR16340s. 

*Switches:*
If there is a lamp in the lineup that is most likely to insta-kill your clicky, this is it! I would avoid the use of SF clicky switches here all-together. AWs soft-start or an alternative reverse click or a standard push/twist are all going to be much better options. I will be testing the viability of using a SolarForce Reverse clicky with this lamp when I have the equipment available to do so. If you use anything but a push/twist or AW soft-start-switch, and it dies, I won't be surprised. You've been warned!

*Comments:*
Definitely need to see 17500 size LiMn (IMR) cells for this lamp to have a more viable "niche" in the world. As it stands currently, the only way to run this lamp in an M3T, would be to run a pair of IMR16340s, and waste valuable space with a "dummy" CR123 cell in there. If you have an M3T and are looking for for a drop-in option without going to a different body size look to the IMR-M6 and HO-M6R bulbs from LF, which should run fine on 3xIMR16340s in an M3T. 


------------

IMR-M6 - 10.8V, 3A, 25 hours life, 3350K

*LiMn (IMR) Options:*
3x16340 (Only source: AW IMR16340)
3x17500 (cell size not available yet!)
3x18500 (Only Source: AW IMR18500)
3x17670 (cell size not available yet)
3x18650 (AW IMR18650 or they can be manually removed from certain tool packs)
3x26650 (must be manually removed from certain power tool packs)

*Protected LiCo options (AWs are probably the only protected cells that are going to fire up this lamp)*
3x18500
3x17670
3x18650
3x "AW C"

*Hosts:*
This bulb will fit in most of the full size SF turboheads, that includes the turboheads included with the KT1, KT2, KT4, M3T, M4, and M6. Many older 3" Turboheads from SF may also fit this lamp. You'll need to mate a body that meets a recommended and available cell size above to a turbo-head (taking special note of C or M style threads required). AW "C" and other 26m, body options are occasionally available through FM and Leef and possible others. This bulb actually makes a lot of sense for turning an M3T (or equivalent) into a compact "flame thrower." Bulb should run reasonably well on 3xIMR16340 cells. 

*Switches:*
This lamp is also very likely to kill clicky switches. I would avoid the use of SF clicky switches here all-together. AWs soft-start or an alternative reverse click or a standard push/twist are all going to be much better options. I will be testing the viability of using a SolarForce Reverse clicky with this lamp when I have the equipment available to do so. If you use anything but a push/twist or AW soft-start-switch, and it dies, I won't be surprised. You've been warned!

*Comments:*
It's like having an 1185 alternative with a lower risk of instaflash and slightly more reasonable drain rate when used on 3 li-ion cells. Great option to have available IMO!

------------


Possibly more to be added later: Enjoy

Eric


----------



## roadie (Jan 14, 2009)

i got a FM 3 'C ceLL" body coming and jus bought a new KT1 head to be fitted with it.....

as and when AW C is available again, will be the first few to get it again.....

i will be able to power up the IMR-M6 ??

really?:thinking:

Cool ! shall go shopping for the bulbs soon ....


----------



## mdocod (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't think of any reason why it would not work. 

Please do not ask the same question in 2 different threads


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Eric, 

Thanks again for sharing your many wisdoms in CPF. Until the day that the IMR17500 becomes available, I think I will start with the 18650's with the IMR M4 lamp. They will bring some new life to my M3, well, sort of (the one in front).






With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## DM51 (Jan 15, 2009)

EXCELLENT thread - exactly what was needed! I've added it to the "Incandescent Threads of Interest" sticky.


----------



## Owen (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for again taking the time to put together a guide for everyone's use:thumbsup:


mdocod said:


> IMR-M3T - 7V, 3.4A, 25 hours life, 3350K
> *LiMn (IMR) Options:*
> 2x16340 (Only source: AW IMR16340)
> 2x17500 (cell size not available yet!)
> ...


Beautiful. A ~3.5A "9V" lamp for the Millenium and KT1/2 turboheads is something I've hoped for since Lumens Factory first began manufacturing their M series. Heat may be an issue for extended use with the SRTH and 3" turboheads that use a polycarbonate lens. 
This should the most output practical in a drop-in lamp for SF turboheads combined with a body that supports the use of two protected AW18650 LiCo cells. Certainly safer than the MN21 on unprotected 18650 cells running at or above their maximum recommended discharge rate.
Any comment on voltage drop for 6x123 primaries in the M6 at 3.4A/1.7A per set, and whether this lamp will be over or underdriven? It could also make a M(edium)OLA for a step up from the MN20 without punishing the batteries like a MN21. 
A couple of IMR-M3Ts will be my first purchase from the IMR line. I'm sure I'll be wowed either way, and with the abbreviated runtime vs. current M series offerings the combo may remain more of a toy than a tool, but if these maintain the beam characteristics of the HO-M3T it will be my personal incan nirvana.


----------



## roadie (Jan 15, 2009)

o ... k .... sorrie was too excited and got carried away ....oo:

btw, excellent compliation again, love yr wisdom! :twothumbs


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 15, 2009)

roadie said:


> i got a FM 3 'C ceLL" body coming and jus bought a new KT1 head to be fitted with it...
> i will be able to power up the IMR-M6 ??





mdocod said:


> I can't think of any reason why it would not work.


The only thing is that the new FM C-cell body only comes with a clickie, so there would seem to be an issue with the high current involved.

I am looking in a similar direction, as I have ordered the 2xC 'C' style FM body as well and am currently looking into turboheads for it. I have a thread running in the General Discussion section (to be moved to the Incan section soon), *mdocod*, I would really love to have your two cents in my thread if/when you have the time, your thoughts are always very helpful. (I would link to it but I'm thinking that self-linking is frowned upon here?)

Good thread, very timely. Thanks.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I would link to it but I'm thinking that self-linking is frowned upon here?


It's fine in circumstances like this, where a link is helpful. Here is the link.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting up this guide to the IMR lamps! :thumbsup:

Robert


----------



## mdocod (Jan 30, 2009)

Got to play with an IMR-9 and IMR-M3T tonight. 

These are easily some of my favorite lamp options at this time. 

I can safely say that the IMR-9 competes with the P91 favorably, with no way to measure I can't say for sure, maybe when I have a chance to take some beamshots they will reveal more, but similar output as a P91, combined with better throw and a much rounder beam, I'm thoroughly impressed. Output is very white even on IMR16340 size cells. This lamp has me very excited to pick up an E2E so I can get to playing with the IMR-E2.

The IMR-M3T in the M6 on a pair of Emoli 18650s is also really nice. again a very nice round and brilliant white beam, reminds me of the MN21s beautiful beam in many ways, possibly even slightly throwier here but with just a hair less output than the MN21 when driven by Emolis.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 31, 2009)

Great info. Thanks for sharing. There is now further options for the M6 turbohead!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 29, 2009)

Great threat! Should be a sticky.

Thanks again, Eric.


----------



## cernobila (Jul 29, 2009)

Must agree with the info here......I now use IMR lamps in all my formats all run on either the AW 2.6A 18650's or the AW black C cells, without any problems what so ever.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 30, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Should be a sticky


It already is - see post #5 above.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 30, 2009)

FYI: I don't start very many threads anymore, if I'm starting one, I'm shooting for "sticky" material.... 

-Eric


----------



## mknewman (Dec 9, 2009)

Great thread. What about a IMR-M3T using 2 AW red 26500? I see you list 26650's and the 26500's are rated similarly just lower mah (2300 vs 4000).


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just received my shipment of 6xIMR16340s from AW and I'm still waiting for the 1000lumen IMR-M6 lamp from LF. Will the IMR-M6 brighter/dimmer than a WA1185 in the same setup?

I ran the 6x IMR16340s with the HO-M6R bulb and the beam is noticeably brighter/whiter than 3x Li-On17670s.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 12, 2009)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I just received my shipment of 6xIMR16340s from AW and I'm still waiting for the 1000lumen IMR-M6 lamp from LF. *Will the IMR-M6 brighter/dimmer than a WA1185 in the same setup?*
> 
> I ran the 6x IMR16340s with the HO-M6R bulb and the beam is noticeably brighter/whiter than 3x Li-On17670s.


 
It will not be as bright (not by much, though) as an overdriven WA1185, but you'll get no insta-flash risks, a much higher lifespan, better runtime and a flawless always-focused beam as expected from Lumens Factory.

But make no mistake, this is one hell of a performer. Easily brighter than the mighty MN21, WA1111 and ROP High


----------



## mdocod (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree 100% with Outdoors Fanatic's response.


----------



## LightJunk (Dec 15, 2009)

Very useful information. Answered my question to how long LF lamps will last. 

Thank you very much Eric.

Cheers,
LightJunk


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 15, 2009)

I've got a leef 2x18650 tube and currently run an MN16 on two AW18650s.

Has anyone compared the MN16 on 18650s to the IMR-M3T on IMR18650s?

Is the IMR-M3 sufficiently brighter to be worth buying?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 15, 2009)

nzgunnie said:


> I've got a leef 2x18650 tube and currently run an MN16 on two AW18650s.
> 
> Has anyone compared the MN16 on 18650s to the IMR-M3T on IMR18650s?
> 
> Is the IMR-M3 sufficiently brighter to be worth buying?


The MN16 is severely overdriven on 2x18650 LiCo and will probably just die on IMRs.

The IMR-M3T is not a whole lot brighter, but is has a perfect round beam and zero instaflash problems on any size of IMR cells. If you need even more light than this lamp puts out, then just get the MN21.


----------

